# Cool Snail Tricks!



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll start:

Here's my snail funneling floating food off the top of the tank using his/her foot! 










I don't know why, but I think they're so cute.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

cute!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

lol, as you can tell from my user name I like snails too. They add interest to a tank.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome, I love snails myself. Great little algae eaters that are quite interesting to watch.


----------

